# Trovoada vista de Braga - 23 Julho 2019



## guimeixen (23 Jul 2019 às 13:24)

Finalmente! À uns bons meses que já não via um raio. Estes últimos dias só tinha visto uma ou outra vez os modelos e vi que havia a possibilidade de haver trovoada de noite mas talvez só para o distrito de Bragança e Guarda e por isso não liguei muito. Conforme passaram os dias eles começaram a empurrar a instabilidade para mais zonas. A minha surpresa ontem quando vi a saída dos modelos Arpege e Arome a colocar a possibilidade de se formarem trovoadas por aqui. Acabaram por se formar mais cedo do que previsto e ainda bem pois podia já estar tudo tapado pelas nuvens baixas caso fosse mais tarde. Eram duas células a produzir trovoada uma que estava a norte de Barcelos naquela altura e a outra a passar em frente a Esposende. Esta última produzia descargas mais frequentes, por isso acabei por me focar nesta.

Deixo-vos então aqui os meus registos. Na primeira foto é possível ver dois raios, à esquerda da célula que estava no mar e à direita da que estava a norte de Barcelos. Apesar de não se notar muito ainda se consegue ver as bigornas das duas células. Na segunda e terceira consegue-se também ver toda a célula que estava no mar. A última imagem é uma composição de 7 fotos.




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Jul 2019 às 15:49)

Nunca falhas! 


Aquela composição final! Wow


E isto com uma célula minúscula quase insignificante. Imagino o que farias numa zona com melhor material.


----------



## RamalhoMR (23 Jul 2019 às 20:16)

Fantásticas rapaz.

Não dei conta de nada ate porque a essas horas e quem anda a entrar as 5 da manhã, estava em.modos zzzz.zzzz


----------



## guimeixen (23 Jul 2019 às 23:23)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Nunca falhas!
> 
> 
> Aquela composição final! Wow
> ...





RamalhoMR disse:


> Fantásticas rapaz.
> 
> Não dei conta de nada ate porque a essas horas e quem anda a entrar as 5 da manhã, estava em.modos zzzz.zzzz



Obrigado aos dois!


----------

